
The Bugs in Our Mindware (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/the-bugs-in-our-mindware
======
yellowstuff
A lot has changed in the brief time since this article was written. Much of
the evidence in support of priming was revealed to be based on weak research
that didn't replicate. Don't rely on that section of the article.

[https://replicationindex.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/reconstruc...](https://replicationindex.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/reconstruction-
of-a-train-wreck-how-priming-research-went-of-the-rails/)

[http://nautil.us/blog/impossibly-hungry-
judges](http://nautil.us/blog/impossibly-hungry-judges)

[http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/08/25/devoodooifying-
psycholo...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/08/25/devoodooifying-psychology/)

